# 209 Primers where are they?



## TJay (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey guys can anyone steer me towards some 209 shotshell primers?  I am going to Colorado on a muzzleloader hunt in September and am having a hard time finding some primers.  I am not completely out but I am down to less than 20 and would feel more comfortable if I had a new tray of them.  I'd like to get some CCI but I've been using Winchester with no problems lighting the BH209.  Seems like everywhere I look they are not available.  I don't live particularly close to BP but  I'd make the drive if I knew they had 'em.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## FrontierGander (Aug 12, 2013)

Dicks sporting goods, cabelas, basspro, they should carry them. Federal 209a is also another option.

What part of CO you hunting?


----------



## TJay (Aug 12, 2013)

Western Colorado Bookcliffs.  Kind of NW of Grand Junction and Southwest of Rangely.  Not too far from Utah actually.


----------



## HDDyna06 (Aug 12, 2013)

Seen Wal Mart stock their shelves today at Hinesville and Jesup w/ 209s.


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 14, 2013)

Was just at bass pro in Duluth/lawrenceville and bought some.


----------



## Stingray23 (Aug 14, 2013)

Does BPS sell the Winchester W209's (blue box)? I don't see them listed on-line.


----------



## K80Shooter (Aug 14, 2013)

"209 Primers where are they?"

Well lets see........ I have about 15,000 right now. That should last me a spell


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 14, 2013)

Winchester triple seven
209

Two days ago at BPS - lville/Duluth. 

Got my box early this year. Last year went right before season and they were GONE.


----------



## Roadking65 (Aug 30, 2013)

When you guys load the primer do they sit all the way on the lip of the primer or do they stick up a little bit? Before screwing on the cap?


----------



## TJay (Sep 1, 2013)

Not sure what you mean by screwing on the cap?  Are you referring to the breech plug?


----------



## TheHunter18 (Sep 2, 2013)

Got mine at wal mart


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Still needin some?


----------



## TJay (Sep 3, 2013)

We are going to stay with some friends in the Denver area for a couple of nights and they just built a new Cabela's in Highlands Ranch where he lives.  I'm thinking I can get some there with their ML season only a few days away.  Anyway I still have 14 or 15 primers so either way I'm good.  Hopefully I'll pick some up in Colorado.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Where is canton?  I work within 45 min of atl. and my local gunshop has primers by the case.


----------



## TJay (Sep 3, 2013)

Canton is north of the Atl.  Woodstock, Holly Springs and Canton are lined up along I 575 north.  What gun shop?


----------



## Roadking65 (Sep 9, 2013)

talking about the .209 firing cap. On mine, it came with this little screw on cap that has a little bump under the inside that pops the primer. 1st you put the primer in the hole, then screw on the cap. Cock hammer all way and your set to fire.

Anyway I noticed when I drop a primer in it don't seat or fall all the way down to the little primer lip. Was wondering if thats normal?


----------



## Roadking65 (Sep 9, 2013)

Just dawned on me I needed to put that the primer cap is on my TC Hawken.


----------



## TJay (Sep 10, 2013)

If it's a sidelock like a Hawken they use a 110 primer or possibly a musket cap. It's been a while since I've shot a sidelock but I don't think they use a 209 (shotgun) primer.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 11, 2013)

There is or was an adaptor for a 209 to use on a sidelock.


----------

